# Mom and baby, alone or with the "herd?"



## GlacierRidge (Jun 29, 2008)

I have two mini donkey jennies, two mini horse geldings, and two pygmy goats all together. They have their herd dynamics as every other herd would, and my pregnant jenny is at the low end. She's not picked on, she's left alone, but she is on the low end of the totem pole here. I bring her out separately for her grain, and feed hay in more piles than I have critters, so everyone gets their own.

She is due to foal in August, and I'm wondering about how I should keep she and her foal once she has it. She's buddies with the other donkey, who has never had a foal before (and also can boss her around somewhat). Should I keep mom and baby separate for awhile, or permanently, at least until baby is older? I have a stall that joins their run in area of the barn, but I don't have a baby-safe turn out area yet. I have a small grass paddock in front of my barn, but I would need to refence it, I think...it has four strands of Electrobraid around it, and I'm just not sure how secure mini donkey fencing should be. I've never had a "mini" foal before.

The mom has had several foals before...she's an old pro....but she came from a breeding farm, where there were several other jennies and their foals all together. Not a situation like this.

Thanks for any opinions. Originally I had thought somehow I'd refence something and keep just the two donkeys together....but even the other donkey can have quite an attitude sometimes....and wondering if I need to worry about the foal. Will mom come out of her submissive ways once she has a foal by her side? I know horses often do....

Thanks!

Angie


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jun 29, 2008)

When our Lily had Cadi in April we seperated Lily once she started to bag up. Lily did not mind being away from the other donkeys. She could still see them, she was only over the fence in the next yard. She had her own shed and really seemed to like being alone. That is where her and Cadi live. They are together seperated from Chocolate and Crackerjack. We haven't had any trouble, mom and baby seem to love living together.


----------



## GlacierRidge (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I thought I'd get a few more.

Did she mind being away from the other donkeys before she started bagging up? Because even though mine is at the bottom of the "totem pole," she does like her buddy. I'm just afraid of how her buddy would react to the baby donkey. I was hoping to get opinions both ways....that perhaps people had experiences both ways. (with a donkey with a foal being turned out with a donkey without).

She would be able to see them.....so if I separate her, I'm hoping it wouldn't be an issue.

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 1, 2008)

Angie, I would definitely keep her separated from the rest of the herd is she is low "woman" on the totem pole. You just never know if this baby will come early, and if you have some "bossy" ones in there...they just might try to keep the baby from her. I had that happen once, but it was with a mare I bought bred...they told me she was dues in August, she had no bag, and nothing looked like she was ready...in June..my donkeys were braying up a storm about 5 am...I thought something was wrong, so I go do my "check duty" only to find out that this mare had a foal, (just born) but 2 of my donkeys wouldn't let her near it. They stood there and watched guard over the baby and brayed and brayed. I had a heck of a time, getting Mom and baby out of the pasture away from the donkeys. So this could easily happen to anyone, and its so much better to play it safe then sorry. On the other hand I have had my mares foal and no problems at all...they donkeys all stand around and bray (usually beating my equipage, when the mares lay down OH!




) and they have been very good with the foals. I usually try to bring them in before foaling, and have them settled in there stalls. But honestly...if it was me, and I had one low on the pole..I would definitely keep her seperated. To be safe, and after the foal is born..you can introduce them slowly to the herd. Corinne


----------



## GlacierRidge (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you for the info....that was an interesting thought that I hadn't considered! Since my other donkey has never been bred, I have no idea how she'll act with a newborn.....but worried about the stress of keeping the other separated. But we'll start working with that now. Again, the stall she'll be in at night and during wet/bad weather is right next to their run in, she will see them....and the fence is see thru....and she has been coming out for feedings and just general pampering, and I've been taking her out alone for grazing with me here and there. I am thinking that especially once the foal is here, she should be ok. I would just need to fence in a turn out area for she and baby.

Your post brings me to another question...how eary is early, but healthy? I took her to be bred, and she was covered from August 30th thru September 3rd, 2007. She was ultrasounded on October 30th, 2007, and they confirmed she was 60 days in foal. We've never bred a donkey before....but I know they're pregnant about a year. I've been reading all I can. I'm new to this....the donkey is not!

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 2, 2008)

...lol... I have had my jennys foal as early as 11 months and as late as 13 months. The foal I did have that was early was about 4 weeks, very small, very healthy, but still had the floppy ears and longer hair.. (both signs of a early foal) but within a month you couldnt tell the differance in her small size compared to the other foals who had a normal gestation, and by 2-3 months of age..she was the biggest of the 5 foals. Corinne


----------

